# How to speed up the m/c?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

This is me being totally selfish. I'm wishing I'd asked the Dr to just do a D&C yesterday when we found out the baby had died 4 weeks ago. I'm starting to bleed heavily so I took the day off school which may cause me a lot of grief and require dean intervention with 1 instructor. Anyway, Were supposed to leave for a family reunion/wedding tomorrow in San Diego and the drive is several hours and I REALLY do not want to be m/c'ing while there (especially since were sharing a hotel room with several family members and I would not have privacy). I feel totally selfish in this line of thought but I really want to get this over with and just go on the trip but I need/want the worst of it to be over today. Is there anything I can do to encourage my body to end this? I'm just bleeding, not feeling any contractions/cramping yet.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

You could try blue and black cohosh....sometimes those start up uterine contractions. Also Evening Primrose Oil can help soften your cervix.

I'm not sure about the doses, however, maybe someone else can help as well?

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this most likely won't be over by the time you leave. Read the sticky here, and with some of our stories, it took a while, kwim? Even if you took the cohosh's today, even if they started working, it could easily take days.









If you wanna go the medical route, you could ask your OB to prescribe cytotec (misoprostol) which is used to expel the "Products of Conception" (I'm not sure how far you are, so I'm not sure if I should call it an embryo, zygote, fetus, etc) in a medical/chemical abortion. Just make sure you check out the risks, etc.

Sorry mama, and you're not being selfish. So sorry for your loss, and best of luck.

Kelly


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Can you put off leaving for a day - there is no way I'd want to be around anyone while I was m/c'ing. If you see my cramping thread a few threads down you'll see the kind of pain I was in. It hurt to speak even worse - no way. I'd say a family reunion is just not that important.. at least to me.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you, the baby is measuring 8 weeks 3 days so still pretty small. I remembered I have Susan Weeds book and she addresses this and I found the same info online so i'm heading to the health food store in a bit. The baby is right near the cervix so I think once things get underway it should happen quickly. I actually just looked up my post here from my m/c 2 years ago and it was complete within 24 hours with no help on my part. I'm surprised I couldn't remember how long it took. I'm also surprised that i'm not feeling overwheming grief, perhaps that will come later, I dont know. I've intentionally not bonded to this baby for fear of losing it and yesterday morning was the first time i'd actually allowed myself to look at baby clothes and bought a pair of newborn pants. I think next time i'll be taking the jewish apprach with new babies..

Anyway, for those that would like to know, you can get info here online at http://www.naturalmiscarriage.org/world/last-resort.htm which is the same info I found in Susan Weeds book. They also give a pressure point to use on your ankle to help contractions which I found helpful.


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

I had a m/c around 9 wks and it took several days at home from initial cramping to no more cramping or bleeding (like a monster bad period). I don't know anyway to speed it up.

What I wanted to say though was that the hormone shift, drop, change-over was really intense for me and being around people would've been extremely hard for me as I was unable to control my emotions. Normally I can control emotions just fine btw. Not trying to be a downer, but just letting you know what to maybe prepare for this weekend.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Can you put off leaving for a day - there is no way I'd want to be around anyone while I was m/c'ing. If you see my cramping thread a few threads down you'll see the kind of pain I was in. It hurt to speak even worse - no way. I'd say a family reunion is just not that important.. at least to me.

Unfortunately I cant since the get together is only 2 days and its a several hour drive. I spoke to my aunt (the family matriarch) and she understood my desire to come if I can. This is not my first m/c and I remember my m/c at 7 weeks I was cooking my dd's oatmeal at the stove at the worst point and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Mentally was a different story though.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

X


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1Plus2*
My baby was exactly the same age when it died. I too didn't find out until 12 weeks and my baby was lying down by my cervix. Once the HUGE cramps began, the baby was one of the the first things to come out (after my water broke). He/she was about an inch long and was perfect. If you do m/c at while away, do you have a plan with what to do with the baby's body? I don't want to sound "weird"...just hoping to help you prepare.

I'm staying home until this completes but its slow going. Cramps and bleeding is coming and going. I cant imagine having to m/c while away and in front of dd since I wont allow her out of my sight when were out which would mean taking her into the bathroom with me. Plus I don't know how bad the cramps are going to get and I'd hate to be driving down the 405 when cramps from hell hit.

I still haven't figured out what to do with the body this time around. I don't really have a burial place in mind and I'm not into flushing bodies ( I know a woman who used to flush all her babies) I'll figure out something.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Satori, first let me say how VERY sorry I am for yoru loss







One thing I've learned is that miscarriage is a birth and like every birth each is unique. I wish there were some way to gage exactly how long and how difficult this will be. I agree that traveling in your situation would be very difficult.

When you do go, you must make sure to stop often to walk around and stretch - also, please remember to drink a lot of water and eat a well balanced diet. You're body is going through a lot right now and you need to remember to take care of you









I did want to mention that cohosh is a VERY powerful herb. Please, only use this herb with the direction of a midwife or homeopath. It is effective in helping along miscarriage, but it can also cause excessive (and sometimes dangerous) bleeding if not used correctly. A midwife or homeopath will be able to give you the correct dosage based on your body weight and how far along the pregnancy is.

I'll hold you in my thoughts as you move through this. Please keep us updated on how your doing.


----------

